# Chew proofing?



## mcmurtagh (May 25, 2017)

My hedgie appears to have made a hobby of gnawing and chewing things. Nothing hard mind you, but she likes to suck on and chew on cloth and her soft toys. The issue has begun to arise where these things are falling apart and I'm worried about her getting her teeth stuck in fabric or her swallowing small pieces.

Any thoughts on some beds and/or toys that I could get my hands on that would let her enjoy herself, without risk of breaking off pieces and loose strings?


----------

